# British Cichlid Association Spring Convention 2009



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (9 Mar 2009)

(hope this is the right place to put it


----------



## Billypete (19 Mar 2009)

I might be up for that - would love to meet Bernd !! Have to speak to ' she who must be obeyed ' first though      Spare seats available if needed ( subject to permision     )

   Cheers PsYcHo. . . Good shout !!  


  Regards

  Pete.


----------

